# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  ACRYFLAVIN

## PutNus

Barangkali diantara Bapak Bapak ada yang telah mempunyai pengalaman dengan obat seperti  gambar tertera di bawah ini, mohon informasi bagaimana cara penggunaan obat ini dan untuk mengobati penyakit apa...?



Apakah obat ini  sejenis EL BAYOU...?

trimakasih atas informasinya

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gazza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

> Originally Posted by darren febriano
> 
> and many more.. (free delivery)
> just info ya Pak
> 
> 
> 
> yakin om darren?
> cipanas loh om


Cipanas bisa.. lewat lagi pake jasa angkutan  ::

----------


## wiseley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wiseley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## krapu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Putubali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

